
How to Implement Search by Color When All You Have Is a Good Coffee - helloiloveyou
https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-implement-search-by-color-when-all-you-have-is-a-good-coffee
======
kalium-xyz
You might want to change the url to: [https://www.mikealche.com/software-
development/how-to-implem...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-
development/how-to-implement-search-by-color-when-all-you-have-is-a-good-
coffee)

Else it will just display: "Sorry, you are not allowed to preview drafts."

~~~
helloiloveyou
Oh! I can't change it now! :( Is there any way a mod can change it?

~~~
dang
Sure. Changed from [https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-
implem...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-implement-
search-by-color-when-all-you-have-is-a-good-
coffee?preview_id=1086&preview_nonce=96fd8fb599&preview=true).

